# Newbie, go gentle!



## Samalang (Feb 5, 2019)

Hello all,

Before signing up I had a quick read through some posts and have already shifted my thoughts from a delonghi dedica to a pre 2015 Classic Gaggia so thank you all for the worldly knowledge! Next step is deciding upon a grinder that will future proof myself.

No doubt I will update once I have purchased one for more or your secrets before realising I need to Remortgage and join the big leagues.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Cool, welcome. If you're going to go with a Classic (which is exactly how I started), try to get one that's had a PID fitted already, and a Silvia steam wand. These 2 things make it punch a bit above its weight.

Grinder-wise, ideally you could set aside £2-300 and start at something like a Eureka Mignon or Mazzer Super Jolly (or similar). As you've probably read by now, the grinder is more important than the choice of machine. Within reason the more you spend on a grinder the better your coffee will taste (ceteris paribus, assuming good quality fresh beans).

If you're buying new, Bella Barista in Wellingborough are an excellent source of advice, equipment and coffee.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Samalang (Feb 5, 2019)

That's brilliant thank you, I will definitely be heading there this weekend,will try to exercise some financial control. I appreciate the tips


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Samalang said:


> That's brilliant thank you, I will definitely be heading there this weekend,will try to exercise some financial control. I appreciate the tips


You won't! As far as I know they open Monday-Friday (unless they have changed their hours)!


----------



## Samalang (Feb 5, 2019)

Well that saved me a wasted drive, thank you! On to plan b!


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

MildredM said:


> You won't! As far as I know they open Monday-Friday (unless they have changed their hours)!


Correct. It's good for my wallet that they don't open on weekends!


----------

